# Pink spot on black nose - Any ideas?



## BrunosMom (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All. I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on what this may be. We had come home today to find our dogs normally black nose had a pink spot on it, almost as if it was skinned. I’m not sure if this is Vet worthy, or just a nick. Has anyone seen this before? If so, what was it?

We did do some investigating and found some spot at the top of his crate were a bit rough from when he bit it as a puppy, but I’m not sure if it’s sharp enough to skin his nose.

Thanks all.


----------



## BrunosMom (Mar 19, 2010)

Just an update (yes lol 2 secs later, the boyfriend and i are google'ing the crap outta this). Is this what sunburned noses look like? He was outside all day a few days ago and it was really sunny... he is three and has never had a sunburn nose before.

Thanks all


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis actually had this a few months ago. I think she skinned it, because it appeared during the day out of the blue, and the weather wasn't really sunny so I don't think it was a burn. 

It healed up after a few days, though it couldn't really scab like a normal scrape because she kept licking it.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've had dogs in my care that have had pink spots on colored noses due to trauma, (multiple wasp stings), sunburn, and by rubbing it raw...

The only time the pink spots never cleared, was from the wasp attack.

It looks/sounds like it will more than likely heal and the pigment in his nose will hopefully return.


----------



## BrunosMom (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok thanks all. I figured it would be ok but the boyfriend was very upset, he doesn’t like anything bad happening to his little boy. 

It must have been a crate scrape seeing that he was fine before we left, came home 3 hours later all of which he was in a crate and he had his little scrape. I brought him to daycare today and they said they see this sometimes and it’s no biggie. 

Thanks so much all!


----------



## Friskybinx (Apr 3, 2010)

My puppy has scraped his nose on his cage and it looked just like that. Don't worry it'll turn black again after it heals  I would just keep an eye on it!


----------

